# Hard Buds



## 4011894 (May 4, 2006)

I have grown marijuana a few times and also bought it a few times. When I grow it, I think that I get fairly goods thick buds, I dry them out and they look good and work well. 

However when I have bought buds, they always seem to be more compact and denser????

Do people compress them???

Or do they have a better strain????


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 4, 2006)

4011894 said:
			
		

> I have grown marijuana a few times and also bought it a few times. When I grow it, I think that I get fairly goods thick buds, I dry them out and they look good and work well.
> 
> However when I have bought buds, they always seem to be more compact and denser????
> 
> ...


*Whats up numbers. Some people compress the buds to make them tighter but most of the time when you see tight buds it's because of the lights being used. The better and closer the lights the tighter the buds. *


----------



## 4011894 (May 5, 2006)

Thanks for you reply! 

So what sort of bulb and how close should the light be to the top of the plant during the budding phase to get nice hard dense buds????


----------



## Mutt (May 5, 2006)

A good light like HPS (High Pressure Sodium) or MH (metal Halide) pushing at least 4000 lumens per sq. ft. (at least). 3000 is min. IMO to even get bud thats worth it.


----------



## pot man27 (May 5, 2006)

does outside grow nice thick buds?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 6, 2006)

pot man27 said:
			
		

> does outside grow nice thick buds?


*Whats up pot man27. As long as your plants are getting enough sunlight your buds will be nice and tight. *


----------



## 4011894 (May 7, 2006)

Thanks for all of your replies! 

But i have grown both indoor and outdoor, indoor with a 400w HPS lamp. 

When they grow, just before harvest they look really good thick and juicy, just like the pictures you see. I dry them out and they still are pretty good, but they are never as hard and dense as some that I have bought in the past????

Any thoughts????


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 7, 2006)

4011894 said:
			
		

> Thanks for all of your replies!
> 
> But i have grown both indoor and outdoor, indoor with a 400w HPS lamp.
> 
> ...


Hello 27, when commercial weed is packed for shipment in any manner, the size of the load is always a consideration. Reducing that size usually entails compression of the weed. When weed is compress over a period of several days or weeks, it tends to compact the buds in just the way you've described. Sometimes, if a key of weed is unpacked and re hydrated a bit and allowed to expand, the buds will slightly increase in size but remain very firm like what you've described.

Without compression, a typical load of weed would fill 4 trucks in what fills only one truck normally. You see why it's done.


----------



## Insane (May 7, 2006)

During flowering, using a good bud booster will really harden/fatten up your buds while helping thc production substantially. Good luck


----------



## 4011894 (May 7, 2006)

I thought that might be the case with the "commerical growers" compressing the buds!!!

One last question, do you know how and what equiptment or technique they use to compress the buds into the hard rocks??????

Once again thanks for your help!!


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 9, 2006)

It might also be the case of commercial growers using ten's of thousands of watts, not 400. If it's pressed you would notice the difference, IMO.
I know they use hydraulic presses with steel plates to press some mexican.


----------



## truthxpride (May 17, 2006)

Without seeing these compact buds i couldn't tell you for sure. But as we call it "brick weed" is common. Listen to stoney because he took the words right out of my mouth.


----------

